# Do I need dust col if...



## Daniel1381 (Mar 25, 2013)

I alway run all my saws out side my garage because I have a huge driveway .. I use dewalt shop vac hooked up to my machines I am running


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm big on having good DC...but I have to admit if I could move my stuff outside to run it, I might skip DC. The planer (and maybe jointer) would need some more consideration just due to the volume and type of shavings they produce (won't blow away quiet as easily), but for all the dust producers I'd just let it blow...unless I had neighbors close by.


----------



## Daniel1381 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok... Just thought I could spend that dc money on more tools since I run mine outside ..


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Daniel1381 said:


> Ok... Just thought I could spend that dc money on more tools since I run mine outside ..


If you do any sanding or create any significant dust whatsoever in your shop/garage , I would at a minimum invest in a shop vac and maybe a downdraft table.

Otherwise hold off on the DC until at which time you will be doing more stuff inside.

A DC system purchase shouldn't be made until you have a better idea of the requirements for your particular needs. Only then will you be able to make an informed purchase.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

In my cozy winter shop, I carve abalone/clam/scallop/mussel shells, stone (usually slate) and some steel (branding irons for wood carvings). I don't care about the bits and chunks that are flying around.
It's the smoke-like dust >>> ShopVac + plaster/ash bag. Big stone work gets done outdoors, wet/dry on windy days and we get lots of those. Still, outside, I wear a mask. The wind stops swirling around when I take it off.


----------



## Daniel1381 (Mar 25, 2013)

so i put off the dust collection and bought 

dewalt 12.5 planner and a dewalt planner cart with wheels and rollers(home depot 199.99)
replaced my miter saw with a dewalt compound slider with 199.99 cart with wheels
dewalt 15 gal compressor
bostitch pinner nail gun 
and a dewalt 12 gal vac with auto clean feature and tool turn on and off.

now i am looking to buy the ridgid jointer 549.99 to go with my ridgid table saw r4512


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya' did good, that must have been one whale of a DC you were considering :laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Daniel1381 (Mar 25, 2013)

went alittle over board... but you only live once ! black and yellow is so addicting will post pics when everything is setup


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I put off dust collection for 35 years but after complaining of coughing and head aches to my doctor, I realized that I was playing with fire and even though the winds in my driveway blew away a lot of the visable dust, the wind changed direction often enough that my nose and lungs were getting way too much dust. Six months ago I purchased the Oneida 3hp V-System since I was completing a black walnut project and embarking on a rosewood piece. No more blowing my nose getting a the dark equivalent of a coal miners debris. I just wish I had done this a long time ago.


----------

